# Anxiety over other peoples babies crying!



## DameEdna (Aug 26, 2009)

Hia Folks

Who else gets distraught over other peoples babies/toddlers crying, being naughty, screaming etc??:scratchhead:

I really must learn to switch off and ignore it. But I hated my own kids doing same when they were little, and would try and avoid it happening at all costs when out in public. Lots of food, drink, toys, and when all that didnt work, it was back home....

Some situations you cannot avoid it.... say in an aeroplane for instance..

But today hubby + went out for lunch, our kids (now being teenagers) at school. We went where a lot of elderly people like to go, to a nice little Tea Room. There is no law against people taking babies/toddlers to these places of course.... but I did not enjoy my food (nor would I have done so had it of been my own kids) with a SCREECHING toddler in a highchair!!! 

It couldnt have been much fun for other people who like to go somewhere child free for lunch so they can have a nice conversation.

Call me old fashioned!!!

How the hell do I MAKE myself be more tolerant???:scratchhead:


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

im the same way! I get annoyed to no end when i go to a restaurant and there's a bunch of kids crying, playing, etc. I always ask to be moved if i see kids coming my way. Some restaurants have common sense and have a separate room for those who bring kids. 

i dont think i need to make myself more tolerant. but i bet as part of my karma i have a baby that cries a lot! haha


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

I have two small children (2.5 and 4.5) and it is not the child's fault. It is the parents fault. My children do not act this way in public, because they have been taught from the very beginning that is is NOT acceptable. The one time my oldest acted out in public, we immediately left where we were, and he never did it again. Children who act that way, continue to act that way because they are allowed to, plain and simple. If it is a small baby crying, then the parents need to meet his needs (feeding, chaning, or holding) and if that does not work, one of the parents needs to leave and take care of the child, AWAY from the other patrons. I myself get very frustrated at parents who allow this to happen. conversely, we always get compliments from other patrons, and even employees on how well behaved our children are. It is sad that they are the exception and not the rule.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I do not agree with the whole generalization of it being the parents fault. My son is autistic andwhen he was smaller hewould cry at restaurants. He has huge issues with change, but the only way to keep him adjusting better is to continue to put him in the situation. There is nothing worse than trying to do that and having people be aholes about it. When we go out anywhere I try to remember that any screaming child could have any number of things going on that I don't know about. He is awesome about it now, but I can see how parents with special needs kids would not even attempt trying to expose them to this with people being so intolerant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RatherSharp (May 15, 2010)

DawnD said:


> I do not agree with the whole generalization of it being the parents fault. My son is autistic andwhen he was smaller hewould cry at restaurants. He has huge issues with change, but the only way to keep him adjusting better is to continue to put him in the situation. There is nothing worse than trying to do that and having people be aholes about it. When we go out anywhere I try to remember that any screaming child could have any number of things going on that I don't know about. He is awesome about it now, but I can see how parents with special needs kids would not even attempt trying to expose them to this with people being so intolerant.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So you have special circumstances because your son has autism. If you know he's gonna cry in a restauraunt then don't take him. Like you said, it's the parent's responsibility right? Having him adjust to change is great but do it in other enviorments where it's not at other people's expense. Not to be harsh but that's my opinion.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

That also means that for everyone else, if you are talking any louder than normal, no matter the circumstance you should leave so you aren't bothering me. So all these get togethers at restaurants that everyone has with friends and they are all laughing and talking ridiculously loud, they should have to leave as to not bother anyone else in the restaurant? 

And no, I will not only take my child where there aren't other people to go out to eat. Its called try to remember that when you hear a baby crying, it happens. Instead, I don't know, focus on who you are eating with instead. I go to lunch and dinner with my H all the time and someones baby is crying, I couldn't care less. But if we are going to go the route that "if it bothers someone else then you should just never take your child anywhere" then I am gonna say don't let your teenagers go to the mall with their friends, don't go out to eat with your friends who you are going to be loud with, dont' talk on your cell phone in the restaurant and don't let your kids go in to any restaurant because they MIGHT annoy someone. Really?


----------



## tattoomommy (Aug 14, 2009)

Mommybean said:


> My children do not act this way in public, because they have been taught from the very beginning that is is NOT acceptable.


I COMPLETELY agree with you! My daughter is only 15 months old and I can't expect a lot from her at this agem but she is usually really well behaved in public. I make sure i have anything she would want and if it's not a good day, it's just not a good day and we go home. It's not a difficult thing to do and I think it's incredibly rude for other parents to expect other people to just accept that their kids are screaming and ignore it. I get horrible anxiety when my own daughter freaks out and I get anxious around other crying kids. Especially when I can see that they just want their mommy or daddy.


----------

